# Marketplace



## gprit (Feb 12, 2014)

Any thoughts why I am not allowed to post on there?


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

Well it says

_Expat General Marketplace
This marketplace is used to promote offers to the expat community. Advertising and promotional posts are only allowed in this section of the forum and nowhere else. All members and guests may view listings. *If you wish to post listings for any relevant product or service, you must first upgrade your account to a Premium one..*_

so the first question that comes to mind is, have you first upgraded your account to a Premium one?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Not a business?


----------

